# Kyle and Friends Killer Gets Life...



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

You know being a 4th Gen Californian it's refreshing to see a judge accept a verdict and sentence a criminal instantly....thatd never happen in CA. RIP American Servicemen the courts did their job. Rot in hell killer.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm glad the jury did not buy a PTSD defense.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

An eye for an eye...I take it the death penalty was not in the equation?
So, lets add more to the taxpayers backs to carry.
Why not? Everybody else does.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Webster's Maximum Dictionary doesn't have enough words in it to convince me the scum bag isn't a ******** sympathizer, . . . might be a few bricks shy of a full load too boot, . . . but the only obvious "PTSD" effects he could have been suffering from would have been the empathy he may have misplaced in the prisoners he saw.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

IDK what the cost of the DP is in Texas, but in CA it costs too dang much in legal fees to get it done. Close to $30,000,000 now. 3% interest on $30m is $900,000 a year which is almost 20x the cost of suffering in a cell with a boy friend named bubba for a lifetime.



BagLady said:


> An eye for an eye...I take it the death penalty was not in the equation?
> So, lets add more to the taxpayers backs to carry.
> Why not? Everybody else does.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Ripon said:


> IDK what the cost of the DP is in Texas, but in CA it costs too dang much in legal fees to get it done. Close to $30,000,000 now. 3% interest on $30m is $900,000 a year which is almost 20x the cost of suffering in a cell with a boy friend named bubba for a lifetime.


Damn!! I had no idea! Wow. Give him to "Bubba"...with my blessings. :eagerness:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Justice


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Ripon said:


> You know being a 4th Gen Californian it's refreshing to see a judge accept a verdict and sentence a criminal instantly....thatd never happen in CA. RIP American Servicemen the courts did their job. Rot in hell killer.


Funny you should say that. I was thinking the EXACT same thing. Texas gets it done.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Actually, I think it was an excellent prosecutor. Easier to get a conviction with maximum sentence of life then death.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Put him in population where I am more then sure a few of his new prison buddies will dispatch him with haste. They have thier own justice inside. He will not be well recieved.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm glad justice was served. I hate it that the taxpayers will bear the burden of keeping this and other scumbags alive for the rest of their lifetime and I'm pissed that our court system has gotten so bogged down that the costs to put a convicted killer to death are so unbelievably high.

His only refuge in prison will be with the islamists where he may become a hero to them. 

FUBAR


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

The death penalty remains a staple for conservatives against the left. They can't win so they burden it with costs. Eventually they get to the fiscally responsible (like me) who says F it...put them away for life and give a guard a job. Better then an attorney. The left wins in many different ways.



Slippy said:


> I'm glad justice was served. I hate it that the taxpayers will bear the burden of keeping this and other scumbags alive for the rest of their lifetime and I'm pissed that our court system has gotten so bogged down that the costs to put a convicted killer to death are so unbelievably high.
> 
> His only refuge in prison will be with the islamists where he may become a hero to them.
> 
> FUBAR


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I suspect he was put up to it by the powers that be. If I'm right, he will be dead in 2 months.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Prepadoodle said:


> I suspect he was put up to it by the powers that be.


I have not looked much into this case or who he was, but I have a feeling your right. My first question is, Why did they release his movie (American Sniper) at the same time they were doing jury selection? Seems a little fishy to me, but ill have to look into this for myself.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Put him in population where I am more then sure a few of his new prison buddies will dispatch him with haste. They have thier own justice inside. He will not be well recieved.


 Well, as you may or may not remember, Jeffery Dahmer (the gay cannibal) was serving a life sentence when he was beaten to death with a mop handle while on latrine duty. We can always hope.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

It's a really sad situation especially since the outing was to help tat POS. Sad that he gets a free ride and hope for the worst on his sorry arse.


----------

